# Panama City #1 Florida Beach Tri  Adviser 2011 list of Top 25 beaches in the world



## tombo (Apr 7, 2011)

Panama City is the top rated Florida beach coming in at number 12 and it is the second highest  ranked US beach behind Myrtle beach SC. I have been all over the world and I have seen no beaches anywhere prettier than Panama City Beach and Destin Beach. I am glad it ranked so high on the Trip Adviser's traveller's rankings.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/TCBeaches


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you for the link.  We have been to many of the recommended places and I have my own opinion of what order they should be in.  However, I am sure all the mentioned beaches are very nice. The best beaches I have seen are at The Crane in Barbados, Megan's Bay in St. Thomas, Aruba, Tulum, and Poipu in Kauai.  I cannot say which is the best as they are all delightful.  

However, it looks like we may need to plan a trip to Panama Beach City.  We have never been there and I thank you for the tip.

This is a photograph of the Crane Beach in Barbados taken shortly after the Hurricane in November 2010.


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 7, 2011)

PCB and Destin are some of the nicest beaches I have ever had the pleasure of visiting.  Can't wait to go later this summer.


----------



## tombo (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the picture of Crane Beach. That is a spectacular beach. I have seen a few (very few) Residences at The Crane available for exchange on RCI. Is this beach within walking distance of that resort or do you have to drive to it?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 7, 2011)

I concur that Panama City Beach, with its sugary, white sand, and gentle, warm Gulf waters, is perfection. However, I have a few caveats:

1. During Spring Break, the kids turn it into a non-stop outdoor party playground.
2. During Summer months, one should pay attention to nearby hurricanes.

Lastly, it is a part of the "Redneck Riviera" which means that while wading in the pool or spa, you're likely to find yourself discussing the merits of Southestern Conference football teams with your new found friends from Alabama. ... _which can be rather interesting, actually_ ...


----------



## tombo (Apr 7, 2011)

Pics of Panama City Beach


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 7, 2011)

Going to be at Landmark Holiday Vacation Resort, Panama City Beach, FL the week before Easter, 2011.


----------



## tombo (Apr 7, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I concur that Panama City Beach, with its sugary, white sand, and gentle, warm Gulf waters, is perfection. However, I have a few caveats:
> 
> 1. During Spring Break, the kids turn it into a non-stop outdoor party playground.
> 2. During Summer months, one should pay attention to nearby hurricanes.
> ...




1. During any trip to Panama City I recommend staying to the west end away from Thomas Drive unless you are a teenager, especially during spring break. We give them the  farthrest eastern area of PC to do with as they wish.  I only go to that area of PC to eat at Captain Andersons or Schooners (etc, etc), and even then we get there via hutchinson Blvd or Back Beach Rd so we miss as many of those teenage traffic jams as we can.

2. We try to go in June or July to avoid the hurricanes, but I have been there when a hurricane was nearby more than once, and after the hurricane passes you won't believe how many shells you can find on the beach.


I can't help you with the rednecks in the pool and hot tub. Conversations ranging from deer hunting to which double wide trailer is best can pop up without warning. Be especially careful with those Alabama nuts if they start talking about which poison is best to kill Oak trees or which caliber bullet is best to bag a gator.    Them Alabama folks just ain't right.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 7, 2011)

*No one can argue.....that is a gorgeous beach!*



tombo said:


> Pic of Panama City Beach
> 
> View attachment 967
> 
> View attachment 968




As pretty as anything that I have seen in the Caribbean.

It's all about the beach in Panama City, and that's some beach.

I hope to visit Destin one day.


----------



## tombo (Apr 7, 2011)

riverdees05 said:


> Going to be at Landmark Holiday Vacation Resort, Panama City Beach, FL the week before Easter, 2011.


 

If you have never been to Hunt's Oyster Bar and Seafood Restaurant I strongly recommend eating there at least once. A couple of years ago a friend of mine was raving about Hunts and I said I have never even heard of it. He said it is a dive, it is in Panama City, not Panama City Beach, it has no view, and it is the best seafood in the area. On our next trip we decided to try it. The first day we went to Shuckum's for raw oysters and paid $9.95 a dozen for some very small oysters. Then we decided to try Hunts the next day. RAW OYSTERS ARE $4.95 A DOZEN!!!!! I was in heaven. Steamed are $5.95 dozen, cajun steamed are $5.95 dozen, 3 cheese cajun are $7.50 dozen, and 3 cheese jalapeno are only $7.75 a dozen. I had 2 dozen raw and a dozen 3 cheese cajun the first time I went to Hunts. You can sit at the bar and have them shuck them for you as fast as you can eat them or get a table. The oysters are big and wonderful and CHEAP! We ate there 3 nights in a row. I tried every type of oyster they sell (except fried) and they are all WONDERFUL!!! There are lines and a wait for a table or a place at the bar every night (closed Sundays), but the waits are always worth it. Hunts also has wonderful fried and grilled entrees, sandwiches, and appetizers. There will be more locals eating there than tourists. Do not miss Hunts for at least one meal.
http://www.huntsoysterbar.com/ (check out the menu and prices)

Captain Anderson's is wonderful with great views and decor. http://www.captanderson.com/
The Saltwater grill has great food with live piano music on many nights and a huge saltwater aquarium to enjoy while you dine. It is romantic with great ambiance and it is the place my son asked his girlfriend to marry him. http://www.saltwatergrillpcb.com/ Both are places I love to eat and will continue to eat at. All Hunts has is great food at great prices, and it is my favorite place to eat. When you are in Panama City make the drive to Hunts  your first night, because if you wait till your last night you will be mad that you didn't have time to eat at Hunts but once.


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 7, 2011)

Crazy Alabamian here  .  I promise I do not discuss football, trailers, or chew tobacco.  

I love oysters so will have to try that place when we go.  I love Captain Andersons.  Also love the Back Porch in Destin.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 7, 2011)

Keep thinking we have to go back for a visit!!

I have to agree that the beaches around Panama City are some of the most beautiful I've seen. The sand is so amazingly white and beautiful. Love the grasses and shells. Some great islands in the area as well. Awesome place to sail a catamaran! 

Hate the sand fleas, though! That made the sand uncomfortable at times. 
Also remember how it would dump gallons of rain every day at 3 PM for an hour or so in the late summer and fall. You just wait a bit and the puddles dry up and it gets nice again. 

I have a lot of fond memories of the Panama City area having lived there for a couple years while stationed at Tyndall AFB. Lots of great restaurants up and down the coast. Spring breakers a bit of a nuisance, but like you say...you can avoid them fairly easily.

 I've still got some great pictures of my Dad visiting. (over 20 years ago) He was the epitome of the embarassing old-guy tourist in his long shorts, black socks, a beat-up straw hat with the green visor built-in, and a weird t-shirt that he'd wear with his swim trunks over his gut. (I guess that was better than letting it all hang out LOL) Still, I was so glad he came to visit and loved taking him around to all our favorite beaches and hikes! 

Is Smitty's Barbecue still around? It had a lot of airplanes for decor, and the best hot sauce!! I don't dare ask about any of the seafood restaurants, as I'm sure most of them have changed hands, changed names or otherwise changed.


----------



## 6scoops (Apr 7, 2011)

We were last in Destin when my 9 yr old daughter was 3.  

She stepped on the beach, and even though the sand was hot, she pointed at it and asked,  "snow?"

It is so beautiful and so white.

Great beach, need to go back sooner rather than later.


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 8, 2011)

We love the northern gulf coast.  Tried Panama City Beach last year, and will go back for sure in the future.  

 We just returned from Orange Beach a couple of weeks ago.  Same sand, fewer spring breakers, good food.  We were fortunate, the weather was sunny and high 70's-low 80's the whole week.  The oysters were a little more expensive, $8-9, depending on where we ate.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 8, 2011)

tombo said:


> Thanks for the picture of Crane Beach. That is a spectacular beach. I have seen a few (very few) Residences at The Crane available for exchange on RCI. Is this beach within walking distance of that resort or do you have to drive to it?



It is a private beach located right on the resort.  You can walk down the cliff or take an elevator to the beach.  The Crane is absolutely fabulous.  We have never been to Panama Beach City and the you have convinced me to check it out.  You should definitely try The Crane.


----------

